# Japanese Steel



## bikemonkey (Sep 25, 2019)

Looks like a great book that might lead some people to financial ruin...I have weakness for Japanese (and British) steel.


----------



## Allrounderco (Sep 25, 2019)

Indeed. I bought the book after listening to an interview with Bevington. Then I bought my (Ishiwata) Bianchi, then a FUJI. I still do a double take every time I see a Shogun, Miyata or Takara roll by. And I grimace more than ever when I pass a klunky Cervelo, grinding it’s sub-standard bottom bracket, and growing a crack somewhere in the Taiwanese carbon fiber.

Link to interview: https://podcasts.google.com/?feed=a...E1Nzc0NTA5OGQ3MWY&hl=en&ep=6&at=1569456225590


----------



## bikemonkey (Sep 26, 2019)

My S12S Ltd


----------



## Mr.RED (Sep 26, 2019)

I 2nd the weakness for vintage Japanese and British bikes. Not sure its a weakness or a disease but heres my 1976 Fuji Newest and 1983 Miyata 610.


----------



## Monarkman (Nov 13, 2022)

I’ve got a 1983 Fuji Team and also love the Japanese steel of that era. The bike is a blast to ride, fast and rides great.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 14, 2022)

I've always thought this was where you were supposed to begin - source a nice Japanese frame, if you couldn't source a nice English or Italian.
Build the perfect bike - better yet, let your daughter build her perfect bike.
My daughter's '86 Team Fuji began bare frame with BB and HS, cool fluted seatpost.  Coolest parts-bin part was my Sugino Mighty Comp crank, scored Hoops Kinlin wheelset, Miche 9sp cassette, Ultegra derailleurs for the chainline, Chorus brakes.  Nitto noodle, Pearl stem, Tektro levers, Microshift bar ends.
$140 for the frame, $750 project - beat this at a bike shop.
 
 

My buddy's daughter built her sleeper from an '85 Shogun, $100 snag at Frankenbike - new Deore brakes and derailleurs.


----------



## Monarkman (Nov 14, 2022)

Wow!  Nice rides.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 14, 2022)

My Sunday-group bud Tim has a bespoke Takada he brought home from Japan.

 

If you want to drool over new Japanese steel, check the Gallery at Grand Bois




__





						ギャラリー | CYCLES GRAND BOIS / グランボア｜オーダーメイドのランドナー専門店
					






					grandbois.jp
				







Also the place to source brand new 5-, 6- and 8- to 11-sp cassette hubs (and cassettes).
  

At the current exchange rate, all of Japan is on sale for 40% off.


----------



## Coalfield (Dec 1, 2022)

I have had 3 bikes with Japanese tubing
Centurion ProTour with Tange 2
Bianchi Limited with Ishiwata 022
and the one still with me is a Batavus Competition Ishi022

I would like to have owned Tange1 and Ishi019 bikes, but you can't own them all, in my world.


----------

